# Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker



## max310kc (10. November 2015)

*Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Hallo,
hier im Forum gibt es ja schon zahlreiche Berichte zu Casemods oder DIY-Lautsprechern, ich habe mir aber etwas anderes vorgenommen: Ich baue mir einen neuen Stereoverstärker.

Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, da ich aktuell weder am PC noch an meinen Lautsprechern groß was zu basteln habe und nach meinem Geburtstag wieder etwas mehr Geld da ist.
Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich eigentlich schon eine ganze Weile, genauer gesagt seitdem ich mich das erste mal mit DIY-Lautsprechern beschäftigt habe.

*Was habe ich also nun vor?*

Ich will wir einen kompletten Steroverstärker inklusive Lautstärkeregelung, Eingangswahl und Phonoeingang basteln. Der Verstärker soll genug Leistung für meine beiden "V-maxx S" bereitstellen und dann meinen "Yamaha AX-570" ersetzen. Im Idealfall natülich mit klanglichem Zugewinn 

*Was habe ich definitv vor zu verwenden?*

Ich werde als Grundlage eine "SymAsym" Schaltung verwenden. Diese sollte mir an den Lautsprecher genug Leistung bieten, ist allgemein sehr gut dokumentiert und gilt als günstige aber dennoch sehr gute Schaltung mit tollem Klang. Betreiben möchte ich diese als Monoendstufen mit je einem eigenen Netzteil und eigenem Transformator, um eine möglichst gute Kanaltrennung zu erreichen.

Als Vorstufe dient mir "Biino". Sie bietet eine  Lautstärkeregelung über ein Widerstandsnetzwerk, welches genauer arbeitet als ein einfaches Potentiometer. Zudem lässt sich über sie eine Quellwahl mit 4 Eingängen realisieren. Als Sahnehäubchen gibts noch ein Display und eine Fernbedienung obendrauf.

Da rein passive Vorstufen Nachteile bei Ein.- bzw. Ausgangsimpedanz haben wird für den Betrieb noch einen Pufferstufe eingespeist. Das ist quasi eine Vorstufe ohne Voltage-Gain. Hier werde ich erstmal eine einfache Lösung auf Basis eines "OPA2134" verwenden. Sollte ich später nochmal Lust haben kann sich da aber vielleicht nochmal was ändern.

Da ich einen Plattenspieler besitze werde ich zudem eine Phonovorstufe verbauen. Nach etwas Recherche habe ich beschlossen, dass mir eine einfache Lösung für MM-Abnehmer genügt. Genauer gesagt die "VSPS"

Natürlich sollte auch die Sicherheit nicht zu kurz kommen, daher wird es eine Schutzschlatung für die Lautsprecher, einen Strombegrenzer für die Trafos sowie einen DC-Netzfilter und eine Primärsicherung geben.

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:
- 2x SymAsym Mono Endstufen
- 1x Biino Lautstärkeregelung, Quellwahl und Fernbedienungsempfänger
- 1x Puffer mit OPA2134 als "Vorstufe"
- 1x VSPS MM-Phono-Vorverstärker
- Diverse Schutzschaltungen

*Worüber bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren?*

Noch nicht entschieden habe ich mich beim Netzteil für die Pufferstufe, je nachdem ob ich es nochmal in Erwägung ziehe hier aufzurüsten wird dieses mehr oder weniger aufwändig ausfallen. Habe da schon ein paar Kandidaten im Blick aber hier ist wie gesagt noch nichts entschieden.

Ebenfalls noch unklar bin ich mir beim Gehäuse und der Kühlung. Eventuel werde ich ein gehäuse mit Kühlrippen verwenden. Ob ich hier zu einer fertigen Lösung greife oder komplett slebst baue habe ich noch nicht entschieden. Leider sind gute Gehäuse auch nicht ganz billig, daher wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar, wenn ihr hier Ideen hättet.
Designteschnisch denke ich an etwas schlichtes in schwarz mit eventuel silberner oder weißer Front. Ansonsten ein Knopf, zwei Drehregler, Display und etwas Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Rückseitig wird wohl mit Steckverbindern für Banenstecker als Ausgang gearbeitet werden. Anschlüsse natürlich dann auch vergoldet. Hierum werde ich mir aber erst ernsthaft Gedanken machen wenn der Rest feststeht.
*
Was habe ich bis jetzt gemacht?
*
Fleißig recherchiert und am Wochenende bei diversen Shops Teile bestellt. Hier sollte es also demnächst mit ersten Bildern weitergehen.

- Platinen für Endstufe, Vorstufe, Netzteile und Schutzschlatungen bei diy-audio-shop.de | Platinen und mehr
- Phonovorstufe bei RJM Audio
- Bauelemente bei http://www.reichelt.de/
- Pufferstufe bei Audiophonics : Achats de Produits Hi-Fi Audio Electroniques et DIY - Audiophonics
- Transformatoren bei http://www.toroidy.pl


*Abschließende Worte*

Ich hoffe ich kann ein paar Leuten mit diesem Projekt etwas Einblick in die Welt der Selbstbauelektronik vermitteln und hier einen interessanten Beitrag für das Soundforum liefern.
Sobald die ersten Teile hier eintreffen gibts dann auch die ersten Impressionen.


*Ich möchte ausdrücklich betonen, dass hier mit Netzspannung gearbeitet wird, wer sich hier nicht auskennt bitte NICHT nachmachen. Fehler können hier mitunter schwere Folgen haben.*


----------



## Garnorh198 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Klingt interessant. Mein erstes Abo hier.


----------



## soth (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Wegen Gehäusen kannst du bei modushop vorbeischauen, dort gibt es auch Gehäuse mit Kühlrippen.
Falls die Phono-Vorstufe noch nicht bestellt ist würde ich mal hierauf einen Blick werfen: Günstiger, rauscharmer MM Phono Pre
Zwecks Anschlüssen solltest du dich mal bei Neutrik umschauen (Cinch, speakON, powerCON).


----------



## max310kc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Den Phono habe ich leider schon bestellt. Hauptgrund war ein wenig die Faulheit noch selber Platinen ätzen zu müssen. Wobei ich mir das Projekt trotzdem mal durchschauen werde, notfalls setze ich einfach drauf, dass ich den VSPS im hififorum oder in der Verwandtschaft losbekomme.

Die modushop hatte ich in der Tat auch schon ins Auge gefasst, ich schätze mal sollte es kein Selbstbau werden würde ich mich mal bei den Dissipante umschauen. Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal ausrechnen müssen, was ich für entsprechende Aluplatten/Kühlkörper/Winkel beim Eigenbau ausgeben würde. Für die fertigen komm ich da ja wohl nicht unter 150€ weg. Fräsen würde ich eh selber machen, wenn ich dabei auch noch ein paar Verbindungsteile herstellen müsste wäre das auch nicht so schlimm.

Die Anschlüsse merk ich mir mal, da wird demnächst eh noch eine Bestellung raus müssen und seis nur weil ich noch ne Stromversorgung für den Puffer brauch...


----------



## max310kc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Und hier kommt das erste Statusupdate!

Heute kam der Postbote tatsächlich mit 2 Päckchen und einem Luftpolsterbrief an. Endlich sind also die ersten Teile angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider fehlen mir somit aber immernoch drei bestellte Lieferungen. 
Die Phono.- sowie die Pufferstufe sind schon irgendwo auf dem Versandweg und sollten daher auch bald ankommen. Mit den Trafos kann ich aber wohl erst in etwa 10-14 Tagen rechnen. Anscheinend müssen die erst extra hergestellt werden.




*Dann kommen wir jetzt mal zum Inhalt und fangen mal mal mit dem kleinen Brief an:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben rechts seht ihr das Relaisboard der Lautstärkeregelung, auf der linken Platine wird später das Display und der Steuerchip von unten rechts verbaut. Das kleine Board unten ist die zugehörige Netzplatine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier könnt ihr links die beiden endstufenplatinen und rechts die passenden Netzteilplatinen bewundern. Außerdem sind auch noch die Emitterwiderstände über welche der Ruhestrom eingestellt wird zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu guter letzt gibts hier noch die Schutzschaltungen. Oben sieht man die Schaltungen für die LS-Ausgänge, unten die Schutzschaltung vor den Trafos. Zu letzterer gehört auch der NTC oben rechts.





*Und jetzt machen wir gleich mit den beiden Päckchen weiter:
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Geradeeben hatten wir ja schon das Steuerboard dazu und hier ist dann auch das Display für die Vorstufe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ganzen Widerstände und kleine Kondensatoren sind eigentlich recht unspektakulär. Interessanter wirds dann schon rechts  wo man die ganzen Transistoren sehen kann. Wer sich wundert wieso es von denen rechts unten so viele gibt: Die müssen noch paarweise selektiert werden. Da die Teile eh nur 4ct das Stück kosten habe ich lieber geklotzt als gekleckert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier haben wir ein ziemliches Sammelsurium an Teilen, ICs, Transistoren, Stecker und noch vieles mehr. Mittig unten kann man die Drehregler für die Vorstufe und oben mittig den Trafo erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier herrscht wieder wildes durcheinander. Erwähnenswert sind die Stange Relais in der Mitte und die Siebelkos rechts.
*



Zu guter letzt noch etwas zu den Gehäusen:

*Also ich werde definitv welche vom modushop.biz nehmen. Genauer gesagt welche aus der reihe Pesante. Folglich also schlichte ohne Kühlkörper. Front werde ich wohl silbern nehmen. Bin nur noch am überlegen, ob ich für Vor.- und Endstufe zwei einzelne Gehäuse wählen werde.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Bin kein großer Freund des OPA2134, der klingt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich lahm und muffelig, aber das Projekt ist definitiv interessant 
Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt der ja auf einen Sockel, kann also auch später noch getauscht werden.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## soth (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Persönlich würde ich wohl auf jeden Fall Kühlkörper verwenden ...


----------



## Topper_Harley (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Bin kein großer Freund des OPA2134, der klingt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich lahm und muffelig, aber das Projekt ist definitiv interessant
> Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt der ja auf einen Sockel, kann also auch später noch getauscht werden.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Och nee ein Voodoo Goldöhrchen bei PCGH?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Was hat denn Voodoo mit OPAMPs zutun?  Die wirken sich nun mal auf den Klang aus


----------



## Maqama (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Super Projekt, klingt sehr interessant!
Darf ich mal fragen mit welchem Gesamtkosten du in etwa rechnest?
Kommt man da viel billiger bei weg, im Vergleich zu einem fertigen?

Welche(s) Ausbildung/Studium hast du denn, dass du Dich so gut damit auskennst?
Ich studiere derzeit Nanotechnologie, da hören wir auch ET 1 & 2, da lernt man aber sowas ja nicht


----------



## max310kc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

@Phil:
Also den OPA2134 könnte ich später in der Tat noch tauschen, der ist wie du richtig erkannt hast gesockelt. Wobei ich noch nicht so genau abschätzen kann wie "schlimm" er jetzt als Puffer klingt. Immerhin muss er ja keine Spannung verstärken. Wenns hier Vorschläge gibt immer her damit.

@soth:
Kühlkörper werden dann natürlich intern welche verbaut. Da ich aber ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spiele zwei Gehäuse zu nutzen sind mir die Gehäuse mit Kühlkörper einfach zu teuer. Außerdem sieht die glatte Seitenwand doch schicker aus 

@MaqamaGesamtkosten kann ich aktuell noch nicht genau abschätzen. Das Gehäuse hat da noch einen Spielraum von 20-200€ je nachdem wie ich es geanu gestalte.  Ich werde dann am Ende nochmal eine Abrechnung machen. Schätze aber mal 350€ werde ich mindestens ausgeben. Es sei aber angemerkt, dass man sich zB durch den Aufbau als Stereo und nicht Dual-Mono schonmal locker 70€ sparen könnte. Außerdem ist der Biino als Lautstärkeregelung natürlich schon eine recht teure Angelegenheit. Theoretisch ginge das auch mit einem Poti und einem Eingangswahlschalter.
Ich studiere Materialwissenschaften, da dürfte in etwa genausoviel ET drin sein wie bei dir.  Ich habe aber in der Verwandtschaft ein Elektrounternehmen, dort habe ich schon einige Male in der Fertigung mitgeholfen. Bin da also praktisch doch ein wenig bewandert wie das so funktioniert und auf was man achten sollte. Wenns wirklich an den Betrieb geht werde ich aber sicherheitshalber nochmal jemand fachkundigen drüber schauen lassen.  Mein Bruder hat zum Glück sowohl Etechnik als auch Mechatronik studiert.




Jetzt warte ich nur noch, dass ich an einen Lötkolben komm. Den hat leider jemand entführt. Sonst könnte ich schon etwas mehr herzeigen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Mit welchen Lautsprechern willst du den fertigen Verstärker testen ?

Um da Muffigkeit oder so rauszuhören müsstest du etwas bessere anschliessen.


----------



## max310kc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Der Verstärker wird in Verbindung  mit einem Paar Vmaxx S betrieben werden.


----------



## Hänschen (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Das ... öh ... schaut ok aus


----------



## max310kc (14. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Jop, klingt auch ganz ok 

Habe im übrigen auf wundersame Weise wieder zu einem Lötkolben gefunden (was zum Teufel macht der bei Weihnachtsdeko?). Gibt dann also irgendwann morgen ein Update von den ersten bestückten Platinen.


----------



## max310kc (15. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Ich bin heute Nachmittag dazu gekommen die ersten Platinen zu bestücken. Daher gibts jetzt ein paar Bilder von der Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal hab ich mir alle benötigten Teile rausgesucht. Bei der ganzen Menge an verschiedenen Plastikbeuteln war das durchaus ein wenig Arbeit. Aber immernoch besser als während dem Bestücken dauernd Teile suchen zu müssen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hab ich dann auch tatsächlich angefangen. Sinniger Weise fängt man dabei mit den niedrigen Bauteilen an. Anschließend Schaumstoff obendrauf und vorsichtig umdrehen um dann alles zu verlöten. Zum Abschluss nimmt man sich dann noch eine Zange und kürzt die ganzen Beine ab. Alles in allem also keine sehr komplizierte Sache. Wobei die vielen Bauteile auf dem relaisboard am Ende dann doch ganz schön Zeit verschlungen haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die drei teile sind jetzt der aktuelle Stand der Dinge bei mir. Morgen Nachmittag werd ich mich dann an den Rest machen. 




Im übrigen habe ich inzwischen die Gehäuse bestellt. Ich werde die Vorstufe und die Endstufe jetzt auch tatsächlich in zwei getrennten Gehäusen unterbringen. Zwischendrin hatte ich überlegt in ein größeres Gehäuse einen Zwischenboden einzufügen und dann alles zweistöckig unterzubringen. Damit würde ich dann aber bei möglichen umbauten alles ein wenig verkomplizieren. Designtechnisch werde ich mich wahrscheinlich an dem Bild ganz unten links von dieser Seite hier orientieren.


----------



## max310kc (18. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute sind die beiden Gehäuse angekommen, morgen sollte dann noch der restliche Kleinkram von Reichelt kommen.  Einzig die Trafos sind immernoch nicht verschickt  und die Phonostufe ist wohl noch auf Weltreise oder sowas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Ausbpacken und Zusammenbau. Die Italiener sind mit den beigefügten Schrauben sehr großzügig und die Anleitung erklärt leider nicht so sonderlich wo jetzt welche hin soll aber am Ende hats ganz gut gehalten .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier könnt ihr nochmal kurz sehen was inzwischen fertig ist. Für die Endstufen muss ich dann noch die Transistoren selektieren. Leider trau ich der Anzeige meines Multimeters dabei nicht so ganz, der Anschluss hat wohl ab und zu Wackler . Mal sehen was ich mir da dann einfallen lasse...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier dann nochmal wie ich mir die Belegung des Endstufengehäuses in etwa vorstelle. In richtung Front kommen dann natürlich noch die beiden Trafos.


Am Wochenende werde ich mal die Front finalisieren und was für die CNC erstellen. Außerdem denke ich, dass ich zumindest die Innereien der Endstufe mal probehalber einbauen werde. Die noch fehlenden Teile kann ich mir ja dann aus Pappe basteln.


----------



## Hänschen (20. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Vielleicht solltest du das Ganze so bombenfest wie möglich machen, so dass es zB. nach einem Sturz vom Tisch oder aus der Hand nicht Schaden nimmt innen ...
das könnte lebensgefährlich werden.

Du könntest zB. Gummi-Distanzscheiben oder aus Plastik etc. unter die Platinen tun (die Schrauben dann durch).


----------



## max310kc (20. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Ich werd das ganze auf ein paar Abstandshalter stellen und dann mit Schraube und Mutter befestigen. Die entsprechenden stellen sind ja schon vorgebohrt und haben auch keinen Kontakt zum Rest der Platine. Das Gehäuse wird ja dann auch noch auf den Schutzleiter gelegt.

Ohne Abstandshalber hab ich wahrscheinlich eh überall Kurzschlüsse. Auch wenn die Gehäuselackierung echt sehr sauber isoliert würde ich da eh kein risiko eingehen wollen.


----------



## Flexsist (20. November 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Thread ist abonniert!


----------



## max310kc (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Also jetzt hier nach längere Zeit mal wieder ein Update. Nachdem jetzt überall wieder die vorweihnachtlichen Aktivitäten losgehen hatte ich zwischendrin leider nicht ganz so viel Zeit, als das sich ein Update gelohnt hätte. Außerdem musste ich ja auch noch auf ein paar Teile warten.

Fangen wir also erstmal mit den "Neuankömmlingen" an.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuersteinmal habe ich jetzt die ganzen Buchsen , Schalter und Knöpfe da. Aber auch ein geschirmtes Eingangskabel darf nicht fehlen.
Hier muss ich übrigens zugeben, dass es gar nicht so leicht ist hübsche Drehregler ohne Markierung in einer passenden Größe zu finden. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hab ich meinen Phonovorverstärker glaube ich noch nicht hergezeigt. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind dann noch die fehlenden Trafos.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so wird nun die Front aussehen. Die CAD-Zeichnung kann ich bei Interesse dann auch nachreichen. Sofern der Mann an der Fräse nächste Woche wieder da ist sollte das dann auch entsprechend schnell fertiggestellt werden. Die Endstufe selber übernimmt dabei das Design der Vorstufe, also bis auf die Drehregler und das Display natürlich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bin ich dann auch endlich zum selektieren der Transistoren gekommen. Verwendet habe ich ein Multimeter, bei dem der entsprechende Eingang offensichtlich keinen Wackler hat.
Das selektieren selber hat relativ problemlos geklappt, wobei die N5401er im Vergleich zu den N5551ern wesentlich zickiger waren, was das Handling angeht. Musste ich dort noch recht lange auf einen stabilen Wert warten ging dies bei den N5551ern wirklich sehr schnell. Genau umgekehrt wars dann aber bei der Streuung (links die N5551, rechts die N5401).  Die N5551er hatten sogar noch etwa 10 Stück die gar nicht mehr im "Erwartungsbereich" waren und deswegen gerade irgendwo abseits rumlagen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Schönes Projekt! Ich habe die Symasyms auch schon gebaut.  Das war damals die 1. Generation unmittelbar nach der Vorstellung in der Klang+Ton abgewickelt über das Analog Forum.  Die stehen jetzt als Monos im Kinderzimmer meines Großen. Sind tolle Endstufen fürs Geld und wie du schon sagst super dokumentiert.

Bei der Vorstufe hätte ich es an deiner Stelle mal mit ner passiven Lösung probiert. Wenn man da ein bißle aufpasst mit den Impedanzen der angeschlossenen Teile gibt es nichts besseres. Meine Wohnzimmeranlage spielt damit wesentlich besser auf, als meine vorhige Lösung mit ner TagMcLaren Vorstufe. Miss doch mal die Impedanzen der beteiligten Geräte und deiner Kabel (die hier eine große Rolle spielen), dann kannst du es einfach ausprobieren und der Aufwand wird kleiner, der Signalweg kürzer und der Klang für gewöhnlich besser.


----------



## max310kc (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Danke für den Tipp, ich werd dann wenn alles läuft mal testen, wie es besser klingt.


----------



## max310kc (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

So, nach geschlagenen 2 Wochen bin ich auch mal wieder zum Basteln gekommen. Und nachdem ich die Woche auch keine Uni mehr habe könnte ich alles womöglich noch vor Weihnachten fertig bekommen 

Nachdem ich also am Freitag Nachmittag nichts mehr zu tun hatte, habe ich mich erstmal daran gemacht die Befestugung für die Platinen zu machen.

Also erstmal alles hingelegt und mit einem Stift die Löcher der Platinen übertragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu meiner Schande muss ich einegstehen, dass es mir zu aufwendig war jetzt nochmal eine neue Grundplatte zu besoren, also gings mit dem Bohrer einfach durch die Gehäuse Unterseite. Aber wer schaut sich schon die Unterseite an 
Außerdem macht das ganze trotzdem noch einen recht ordentlichen Eindruck .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ergebnis sah dann ein paar Minuten später so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also schnell wieder alles hergeholt und siehe da, es passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ein paar andere Dinge gabs aber antürlich auch noch zu tun. zB musste ich für die Vorstufe noch die Trafos auf Platinen löten und noch 2 Gleichrichter anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute hab ich dann auch noch die Anschlüsse hinten angebracht.
Das Markieren war etwas geduldraubend, da man ständig irgednwo abgerutscht ist und es dann wieder krumm war...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaube aber am Ende ist es Trotzdem ganz gut geworden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für morgen steht dann auch noch einiges auf der To-Do-Liste. Morgens werden endlich mal die Frontplatten gefräßt. Je nachdem wann ich dann wieder daheim bin werde ich wohl auch gleich moch die Verkabelung fertig machen. WIe das am Wochenende halt so ist haben mir die natürlich wieder ein paar KlLeinigkeiten gefehlt. Zwei Nylonschrauben, Isoliermaterial und etwas Schrumpfschlauch in der passenden Größe wollten sich einfach nicht mehr finden lassen. Wahrscheinlich taucht das Zeug auf sobald ich was gekauft habe 
Und natürlich war auch kein Gewindeschneider für die Kühlkörper aufzufinden. Der 6er wäre am Ende wohl doch etwas zuviel des Guten gewesen und der einzige Händler der bei uns welche < 3 verkauft hat natürlich um 12 dicht gemacht. 

Mal schauen ob ich mich dann am Montag auch gleich noch um 2 neue OP-Amps kümmern werde (Wer Tipps hat, nur her damit!). Außerdem brauch ich endlich mal etwas Muße um die Software vom Biino noch an meine Vorstellungen anzupassen...

Zeitlich plane ich Mo/Di alles fertig aufzubauen und dann entweder Abends oder am Mittwoch mal einen Funktionscheck zu machen.


----------



## vogelscheuche (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Hi,
das sieht wirklich professionell aus. Was kostet der Spaß denn so summa summarum?


----------



## max310kc (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

So, jetzt bin ich doch schon ganz schön hinterm Zeitplan, aber leider hab ich vor Weihnachten nix mehr gefräßt bekommen und das Projekt lag deswegn relativ still. Eventuell ist das Gehäuse dann nach Dreikönig endlich soweit...
Damits aber zumindest ein wenig was zu vermelöden gibt habe ich gestern soweie heute noch ein paar Sachen gemacht.

*Da hätten wir also folgendes*

Ich hab ein paar Anschlüsse gelöhtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann habe ich außerdem noch die Transistoren isoliert. Hier mal exemplarisch die Endtransistoren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier war ich dann auch schon beim Ruhestromeinstellen, 24mV sollen es sein und bis jetzt passen die auch ganz gut. In 2h kontrolliere ich nochmal ob sich da was getan hat.
Dazu habe ich natürlich erstmal die Stromversorgung angeklemmt und Kühler montiert. Anschließend wurde mit einem Stückchen Draht der Signaleingang gebrückt. Nachdem man an die Beinchen der Transistoren ausgesprochen Mies hinkommt habe ich zudem noch 2 Drähte an die entsprechenden Beinchen gelötet. 
Bevors ans Einschalten geht wird das Poti erstmal voll nach rechts gedreht, so dass später quasi kein Strom fließt. Beim einstellen wird dann vorsichtig nach links gedreht, bis man die gewünschte Voltzahl erreicht hat.
Zusammengenommen sieht das ganze dann etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rein theoretisch müsste ich auch noch irgendwo Bilder vom Bohren der Kühlkörper haben, wo genau ist mir aber leider gerade ein Rätsel. Jedenfalls war das fast das nervigste an der ganzen Geschichte bisher... Bei der Sache haben sich nämlich gleich zwei Bohrer und ein Gewindeschneider verabschiedet 


*Zu der Kostenfrage*

Hier mal die ca. Angaben
Gehäuse: 100€
Platinen: 60€
Bauteile : 170€
Trafos: 100€
Buchsen/Schalter: 50€

Einsparpotential wären hier sicher noch die Trafos und das Gehäuse mit je 50€. Wenn man sich außerdem noch sagt man braucht weder einen Phonopre noch einen Puffer lassen sich sicher auch nochmal 70€ sparen.
Wobei man sagen muss, dass das "Drumherum" einen Großteil der Kosten ausmacht. Die Enstufen selber sind da fast das billigste.


----------



## max310kc (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

So, Intresse ist zwar wohl nichtmehr soviel da aber das liegt vielleicht auch ein wenig an mir. Nachdems jetzt ewig nicht mehr weiterging gebe ich aber doch nochmal ein Update raus bevpr ein Schlussbericht kommt.

Also es hat sich alles ganz schön verzögert, hauptsächlich liegt es daran, dass ich immer noch (!!!) keine Frontplatten habe. Die CnC ist halt einfach zu belastet, als dass aktuell Privataufträge dazwischen geschoben werden könnten, vorallem da das programmieren/fräßen wohl auch etwas mehr Zeit brauchen würde als ich ursprünglich gedacht hatte. Bevor ich jetzt noch länger warte habe ich das also doch in fremde Hände gegeben, ich hoffe mal, die Platten kommen noch vorm Skiurlaub .

Aber zurück zum Thema ich wollte euch ja etwas Fortschritt zeigen, leider sind die Bilder etwas spärlich, da ich wegen der Frontplatten zu genervt war um auch noch Bilder zu machen .


Der Einfachheit halber und auch weils mir lokal keiner wirklich billiger machen wird landen die Platten jetzt bei Schaeffer. Die haben immerhin auch ein SEHR benutzerfreundliches Tool um solche Aufträge zu erstellen. Das einzig ärgerliche am Zeichnen war, dass der Hersteller meines Displays einfach nicht in der Lage ist zumindest halbwegs passende Maßzeichnungen mitzuliefern.  Hier habt ihr dann mal die Zusammenfassung meiner Bemühungen. Außerdem kann man das Design denke ich ganz gut erkennen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten ahbe ich mich natürlich noch mit der Verkabelung beschäftigt. Die Moral vom verkabeln ist definitv, dass wir zu wenig Schrumpfschlauch im Hause haben und der Baumarkt einfach nur überteuert ist und sowieso nicht ds richtige hat. Aber wozu hat man Amazon  prime, wenn nicht um sich schnell noch am Freitag Nachmittag was für Smastag zu bestellen. Jetzt hab ich für die Hälfte des Baumarktpreises ungefähr die 10fache Menge an Schlauch rumliegen und muss mir wahrscheinlich in der Zukunft nie mehr sorgen um Isolierungen machen. Als Verdrahtung habe ich im übrigen ganz simples geschirmtes Mikrofonkabel verwendet.

Halbwegs fachmännisch angewendet wird dann die folgende Verkabelung der Eingänge daraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas gröber ist natürlich die Verkabelung für die Lautsprecheranschlüsse und den Strom. Für ersteres habe ich 2,5mm² Kupferlitze verwendet, davon liegt seit dem Lautsprecherbau eh noch massenhaft rum. Gleiches gilt für die noch gefühlt 50m Stromkabel die hier noch rumliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn mans eventuell nicht sieht aber was an die Schutzmasse muss  ist natürlich angeschlossen, der Massepunkt ist aber bei beiden Teilen  etwas versteckt und deswegen eher schlecht sichtbar.
Wer aufgepasst hat wird merken, dass die Farbwahl der Verkabelungen nicht ganz Konsequent ist, da aber außer mir da eh niemand mehr reinschaut ist mir das recht egal. Der Mechatroinker und der E-Techniker hams immerhin durchgehen lassen und ihr ok gegeben.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer scharfe Augen hat, hat vielleicht auch gemerkt, dass ich die Eingangskondensatoren  des Endverstärkers getauscht habe, die lagen netterweise noch von einem Lautsprecherprojekt hier rum. Obs das wirklich braucht kann ich zwar schlecht beurteilen aber mein Gewissen beruhigen die MKPs zumindest ein wenig.
Wer noch schärfere Augen hat erkennt vielleicht sogar, dass in den Puffern statt OPA134 jetzt LME49710 sitzen. Die sind für den Spottpreis den sie kosten neulich mal zusammen mit ein paar 49720ern im einkaufskorb gelandet. Im Betrieb wird ja eh dauernd bei den passenden Händlern bestellt. Letztere machen sich in meiner Xonar STX übrigens durchaus positiv bemerkbar, für die 5 (?) € sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl.
Um noch weiter beim Thema OPVs und deren Verwendung zu bleiben, es ist schon eine Schandtat, was manche Unternehmen an Schaltplänen ins Netz stellen. Der für die Puffer ist nämlich unter aller Sau. Zum Glück ist er so einfach, dass man ihn wieder rekonstruieren kann. Wollte ja schließlich wissen, in was für ne Schaltung die Teile überhaupt kommen und ob die Neuen dort halbwegs stabil laufen könnten. 

Nachdem mir grade dieses Bild noch in die Finger gekommen ist nochmal kurz der Rückgriff in Richtung Gehäusebau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem schon keine Zeit zum Fräsen war konnte ich zumindest ein paar Eingangsnamen gravieren. 
Am Rande noch zum Thema Buchsen: beim Einbauen und vorallem Ausrichten ist eine dritte oder vierte Hand übrigens sehr nützlich. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch fürs Bohren, einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon hat ein Abstand nicht gepasst. Ich hab aber beschlossen, dass das ja den Charme von was Selbstgebautem ausmacht. Nochmal ne Rückplatte kauf ich jedenfalls defnitv nicht .



Und jetzt kommen wir noch schnell zu meinem kleinen Meisterwerk von Displaykunst. Im übrigen hier noch mein Dank an den Softwareentwickler, der mir rasend schnell auf meine Frage bezüglich der verwendeten Bibliotheken geantwortet hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mal mit dem Bild rechts vergleicht merkt schnell, dass es bei mir etwas anders aussieht als beim Entwickler. Ursprünglich wollte ich links groß die Kürzel wie hinten an den Eingängen haben, da da aber das Display Richtung Customzeichen schlapp macht () ists doch etwas anders geworden. Ich schmeiße schweren Herzens die schönen großen Zahlen von Birger über den Haufen und schreibe alles klein und mittig hin. Dafür sind zumindest die Eingangsnamen jetzt ausgeschrieben.

Aber halt, das war noch nicht alles, statt einer schnöden Lautstärkestufe habe ich es so programmiert, dass die Signaldämpfung in dB angegeben wird. Ein paar Dinge wollen mir innerhalb der Änderungen an der Software zwar immernoch nicht recht klar sein, aber immerhin funktioniert alles (obwohls unter der Oberfläche teils doch etwas stümperhaft gemacht ist und ich das später sicher nochmal etwas ordentlicher gestalten werde). 
Hier das vor ner Stunde programmierte Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Programmiert hab ich das ganz mit der Arduino Software und nem 5€ Programmer von ebay. Wer mir erklären kann, wieso ich mit aktiviertem Fastboot die Treibersignaturüberprüfung nicht ausschalten kann weil das Menü einfach nicht reagiert  soll dies bitte tun, mich würds echt interessieren!



Ach ja, ich hoffe der Beitrag ist halbwegs leserlich (ich werde um die Uhrzeit manchmal doch etwas schlampig, was sowas angeht), wenn nein wartet bis ich morgen nochmal in Ruhe drüber gelesen habe


----------



## Kusanar (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Lese still mit. Find dein Projekt klasse. Und habe nach wie vor die Hoffnung, sowas vielleicht in 2025 (wenn dann endlich die Freizeit ausreicht) selber nachbauen zu können 

Also kopf Hoch, Interesse ist nach wie vor da. Bin gespannt was aus den Frontplatten wird...


----------



## max310kc (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Nachdem ich gestern vom Urlaub wieder gekommen bin haben erfreulicher Weise zwei Pakete auf mich gewartet. Zum einen meine beiden Frontplatten, zum anderen etwas Plexiglas.

Die Frontplatten haben insgesamt 5 Arbeitstage (plus Hinversand gebraucht). Wie ich finde eigentlich recht schnell. An der Qualität selber kann ich auch nichts aussetzen. Alles ist so gefräst wie ich es haben wollte und auf der Oberfläche sind auch keine Kratzer oder sonstwas zu erkennen. Hier mal exemplarisch die Platte für den Vorverstärker von beiden Seiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleines Problem gab es aber dann leider doch noch. das Display hat erstmal nicht ganz reingepasst. Anscheinend haben sich da die Fertigungstoleranzen jeweil.s perfekt getroffen. Es war allerdings wirklich so wenig, dass es nach weniger als 5min feilen perfekt gepasst hat  Alle anderen Teile passen auch ohne weitere Bearbeitung perfekt zusammen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil wie schon grade beim Display waren gibts von der jetzt fertigen Einheit noch ein Zusatzbildchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Endeffekt ist nichts weiter geschehen, als dass ich mal den IR-Empfänger angelötet habe. Der passt dann genau in die Aussparung, die man in der Platte sieht und die Kabel haben noch genug Platz, um unter der Platine nach draußen geleitet zu werden.

Ich ahbe jetzt schonmal das "einfache" Frontteil zusammengesetzt. Sieht wie ich finde eigentlich recht schick aus. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja den Zierstreifen noch einfärben, wahrschienlich werde ich das jetzt aber doch sein lassen, der sieht auch ungefärbt ganz schick aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das anschrauben vom Frontpanel hat sich im übrigen als gar nicht so einfach rausgestellt. Wenn der ganze Rest schon verbaut ist hat man nämlich kaum eine Chance an die Schrauben zu kommen. Aber zum Glück kann man ja die Seitenteile wieder abschrauben, das erleichtert einem das Verschrauben wirklich ungemein. Alternativ einfach erst das Gehäuse fertig machen, bevor man das Innenleben einsetzt.

Hier hab ich dann das zweite Teil auch nochmal passend dazugestellt, sieht finde ich echt schick aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rest werde ich dann wohl morgen fertig machen. Das Plexi fürs Display muss noch geschnitten werden und ein bischen schwarzer Hintergrund fehlt auch noch, bevor ich die Vorstufe vollenden kann. Dann werd ich auch mal alles einem Hörtest unterziehen. Bis jetzt habe ich mich nämlich noch zurückgehalten


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Ich liebe CNC bearbeitete Bauteile


----------



## max310kc (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

So, jetzt gehts hier auch mal wieder weiter, wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt wurde so schnell nix draus mit ausprobieren. Hauptgrund war ein Gewinde, dass ich in der Frontplatte vergessen hatte. Wer hat auch schon nen M7x0,75 Gewindeschneider daheim  Naja anscheinend hats der Betrieb auch nicht, und der Händler mit Auswahl um die Ecke muss es erst bestellen. Des hat dann toller Weise anstatt 1-2 Tagen auch eher 8 gedauert.  Naja die beiden Gewinde sind jetzt drin und ich hab somit auch endlich meine beiden Drehknöpfe befestigen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist im endeffekt ganz simpel gelöst. Regler 2 Umdrehungen reingeschraubt und mit Mutter und Scheibe gekontert.


Ist soweit auch gesamt ganz gut geworden, also ab zum letzten Testen aufgebaut. Sieht alles wirklich sehr schick aus. Ich behaupte mal wer nicht ganz egnau hinschaut könnte das auch für gekauft halten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ich bitte die Drehung zu entschuldigen, habs jetzt schon 3mal versucht zu ändern aber es will einfach nicht )


Und was erwartet mich nun beim Test an der Testanlage? Stille. Ich drehe an den Knöpfen, nichts. Ich überprüfe die Kabel, nichts. Das Handy spielt auch wirklich ab? Natürlich tut es das. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Aber was wäre ein Selbstbau auch ohne irgendwelche Technikprobleme 

Erstmal schaun, an wem liegts? Handy direkt an die Endstufe und es tönt, daher muss es wohl die Vorstufe sein. Also Aufschrauben: Erstmal Sichtkontrolle, eventuell ist da ja was offensichtlichesFaul und Tatsache einmal ist Signal und Masse vertauscht. Also erstmal umstecken. Beim Testen hat das aber dann leider auch keinen Unterschied gemacht.  Also schauen wir mal genauer hin.  Kabel durchmessen, passt jetzt alles. Überall wo was ankommen sollte kommt auch was an. Einzig Kann ich am Ausgang der Vorstufe kein Signal messen. Also mal fix die Puffer überbrücken, sieh da es kommt Ton.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt weis ich schonmal wo ich hin muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ran ans Messen. kalte Lötstellen sind es schonmal nicht, die Bauteilwerte passen augenscheinlich auch. Am Strom hängend kann ich außerdem feststellen, dass knapp über 12V Versorgungsspannung ankommen. Das reicht sowohl für OPA134 als auch für LME49710 locker aus. Aber vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an den verbauten LMEs ? Also mal die OPAs rein. Leider auch kein Erfolg. Aber um jetzt noch tiefgründiger auf Fehlersuche zu gehen ist es mir dann inzwischen doch zu spät. Ich werd mir da wohl morgen mal nen Verwandten schnappen müssen.

Zu guter Letzt aber nochmal was zum Klang, die Endstufe selber funktioniert ja zum Glück . Die Endstufe lässt zumindest an den Magnat Quantum 553 keine Wünsche offen. Pegel Satt, kein rauschen und gefühlt etwas mehr Basskontrolle als der Yamaha AX570. Wobei die Quantums unten rum Qualitativ deswegen trotzdem noch keine Bäume ausreisen. Eventuell klingt der neue auch noch etwas heller. 
 Ich bin jednefalls erstmal positiv angetan vom Symasym. Mal schauen was demnächst die großen Lautsprecher zu der neuen Technik sagen.


----------



## Flexsist (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Abgesehen von dem "kleinen" Fehler in der Vorstufe ist es wirklich sehr schön geworden.
Nimmst du auch Aufträge an?   Wenn ja, in welchem Preisrahmen würden wir uns da bewegen?  Ich hätte dann aber vermutlich noch einen Sonderwunsch der da wäre:
Mehrere ab und zu schaltbare Boxenpaare. Da ich selbst Musik mache und mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Boxen getrennt und gemeinsam abhören möchte wäre so ein Funktion klasse für mich. Und einen Ausgang für einen aktiv Subwoofer wäre noch gut, der dann auch mit dem Hauptlautstärkenregler geregelt werden kann (also parallel zu den Boxenausgängen). 

MfG


----------



## max310kc (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, bis jetzt habe ich keine Auftragsfertigung geplant. Glaube ich würd das momentan auch zeitlich nicht so einfach hinbekommen.

Ja den Fehler in der Vorstufe habe ich im übrigen heute auch ausfindig machen können. Ich habe hier anscheinend ungelogen 4 kaputte Single-OPs rumliegen. Wenn ich nämlich den Dual der mal in meiner Soundkarte war auf Mono umlöte und einsetze hab ich plötzlich ein Signal 
Da zusätzlich auch noch der Trafo der Pufferstufe brummt werde ich jetzt aber doch erstmal auf die Stufe verzichten. Zumindest bis ich mal Lust habe und noch eine Bestellung be Conrad mache, eventuell wirds dann aber gleich eine etwas hochwertigere Lösung 


Wobei mich Zappaesk ja eh schonmal daruaf hingewiesen hat, dass rein passiv auch Vorteile hätte. Hier nochmal die Frage, in welchem Rahmen sollten sich die erwähnten Impedanzen denn ungefähr befinden?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Ganz einfach: Eingangsimpedanz der Endstufe möglichst hoch, Ausgang der Quellen möglichst gering und ein möglichst niederige Kabelkapazität.

Schau einfach mal hier: Passive Vorstufe mit High-End Leitplastikpoti
Da wirds ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## Maqama (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Was mich interessieren würde: 

Macht man so ein Projekt nur, weil man Spaß an der Arbeit hat, oder hat mich wirklich auch einen finanziellen Vorteil?
Also wenn man mal seine eigenen Arbeitsstunden außen vor lässt, ist dann der gebaute Verstärker viel besser als fertig gekaufte?
Bei Lautsprechern lohnt sich der Eigenbau ja richtig.


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Denke hier geht's eher um Spaß und nicht uns sparpotentzial . Denn das hat man nur wenn man das Gehäuse ziemlich schlicht und einfach lässt. Dann kann man fürs Geld evtl ein wenig mehr Leistung rausholen. Allerdings braucht man schon sehr viel Zeit brauchbare Komponenten zu suchen..

im Endeffekt ist man mit einem gebrauchten Verstärker besser dran


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Gibt es zum Symasym eigentlich einen professionellen Test zu Klang/Klirr etc. ?

Ich weiss nur dass es so ein Typ der mal wo an der Quelle gearbeitet hat entwickelt hat und nach einem 
exptischen Prinzip des Schaltungsaufbaus funktionieren soll.


----------



## max310kc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Ob man einen finanziellen Vorteil hat lässt sich denke ich schwer sagen. Ich schätze aber mal, dass man auf die Optik achtet mit einem vergleichbar teuren Gebrauchtverstärker nicht schlechter fährt. Noch krasser würde es vermutlich werden, wenn man noch Lautstärkeverbieger und co. haben will.
Wenn man sich nicht auf "Spielereien" einlässt und sich zB auf ein einfaches Gehäuse beschränkt wärs aber vielleicht auch möglich da besser abzuschneiden. Ich kann ja schließlich 200+€ ausgeben oder mir ein Stahlblechteil für 20€
 plus ein paar Stecker für 20ct das Stück kaufen. Dann nehme ich als Schalter auch keinen für 15€ sondern einen für 1,50€. Und schwupps bin ich schon in einer ganzen anderen preislichen Vergleichsliga.
Wobei man dann auch schon wieder bei der Frage wäre wie viel besser klingt denn ein teurerer Verstärker? Gibt ja auch Leute die keinen Unterschied zwischen 200€ und 2000€ hören. 


Meine Beweggründe waren am Anfang der Planungsphase sicherlich auch finanzielle, von denen kommt man aber ganz schnell ab, wenn man erstmal etwas Preise recherchiert (vorallem die der "Kleinteil" ). Hauptbeweggrund bei mir ist und bleibt immer noch, dass ich es wahnsinnig interessant finde so ein Teil selber zusammenzuschrauben. Das ist der gleiche Effekt wie bei selbstgebauten Lautsprechern (und sicherlicher generell Selbstgebautem) auch. Man hat Spaß am basteln und man lernt was von der Materie. Und es ist doch viel schöner zu sich sagen zu können, dass man das Teil dort im Regal selbst gebaut hat und nicht bei irgendeinem Händler aus dem regal genommen hat.


edit: @*Hänschen*
Es gibt ein paar professionelle Messungen aus der "Klang und Ton 1/2007". Dort wurde der nämlich schonmal aufgebaut und etwas getestet. Ich will jetzt aber nicht unbedingt die Messungen alle Rauskopieren. Das der Symasym dortaber auch noch Jahre später für Tests an mitunter teuren Lautsprechern genutzt wird spricht denke ich für sich.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*



Maqama schrieb:


> Macht man so ein Projekt nur, weil man Spaß an der  Arbeit hat, oder hat mich wirklich auch einen finanziellen Vorteil?
> Also wenn man mal seine eigenen Arbeitsstunden außen vor lässt, ist dann der gebaute Verstärker viel besser als fertig gekaufte?
> Bei Lautsprechern lohnt sich der Eigenbau ja richtig.



Ich habe die Symasyms selbst schon vor längerer Zeit gebaut und mit  meinen gekauften Endstufen verglichen. Die können das sehr gut  mithalten, obgleich sie wirklich nur einen Bruchteil des Preises dieser  fertigen Geräte verschlungen haben. Holger Barske (Chefredakteur der K+T  und der LP) hat seinerzeit davon geschrieben, dass man um bessere  fertige Endstufen zu bekommen mehrere tausend Euro in die Hand nehmen  muss. Das deckt sich also mit meinen Vergleichen mit meiner großen  Endstufe im Wohnzimmer.

Die Symasyms stehen jetzt im Zimmer  meines Großen und verhelfen ihm sicher zu einer der besten Anlagen, die  man mit 12 besitzen kann... 



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> im Endeffekt ist man mit einem gebrauchten Verstärker besser dran



Warum sollte das so sein? Man bekommt einen gebrauchten Verstärker  leicht in der Bucht und muss nicht selber löten. Die Bauteile /  Komponenten findet man da auch (Gehäuse) oder eben bei den üblichen  Elektronikversendern oder auch Spezialanbietern aus dem Netz (meine  Symasyms haben z.B. einen extra dafür gewickelten Trafo - braucht man  aber nicht unbedingt)

Aber wenn man das kann, dann gibt es keinen  Grund (außer meinetwegen dem optischen), warum ein selbst gebauter  Verstärker da nicht mithalten sollte. Wenn man was spezielles haben  will, dann wird man das auch leichter selbst bauen können, als das man  es gebraucht bekommt (in meinem Falle: Speakon Stecker, Lautstärkeregler über Widerstandsnetzwerk,...). 



Hänschen schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Symasym eigentlich einen professionellen Test zu Klang/Klirr etc. ?



K+T gabs einen, ansonsten eher nicht. Eine Zeitschrift, die davon lebt, das Anbieter von Fertigbaulösungen darin inserieren würde so ein Gerät nicht aufnehmen und schon gar nicht gut bewerten - das könnte die Anzeigenkundschaft verprellen...

Aber so ein Test ist eh das Papier nicht wert auf dem er steht. Oben genannte wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeiten führen sehr häufig zu einer Verfärbung der Testergebnisse. Das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie, sondern das was z.B. ich schon selbst unter der Hand gehört habe von einem ehemaligen Redakteur bei der Motorpresse in Stuttgart und auch der Holger hat sich durch die Blume schon dahingehend geäußert. Daher kannst du einem "professionellen" Test leider nur sehr beschränkt Glauben schenken.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Was bräuchte es denn alles um den günstigsten Symasym-Komplettverstärker zu bauen ?

Benötigt wird ja:
- 2 mal Symasym Bauteile mit Platine (für Stereo)
- Vorstufe (aktiv) mit Lautstärkeregler und Chincheingang
- Transformator (Ringkern) ... müssen es 2 sein ?
- Stromschalter und Lautstärkepotentiometer, evtl. Links/Rechts-Potentiometer ?

Hab ich was vergessen ?
Was ist mit Einschalt-Plop-Schutz ?


----------



## max310kc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Natürlich reicht auch ein einzelner Trafo aus, wenn man noch etwas sparen will nimmt man einen Handelsüblichen mit 2x24V ist auch nochmal billiger als einen wickeln zu lassen.

Vorstufe brauchst du nichtmal zwangsweise. Prinzipiell kannst du auch dirket in den Verstärker rein. Minmal wäre aber ein Lautstärkepoti (Stereo) und 2 Cinchbuchsen sinnvoll. Stromschalter brauchste nichtmal zwangsweise, notfalls geht das auch über eine Steckdosenleiste, ist aber natürlich schöner mit.

Also bei mir ploppt jedenfalls nix, egal ob ich zuerst Vorstufe oder Verstärker anmache. Daher kannst du dir sowas sparen.


----------



## JPW (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bautagebuch: DIY-Stereoverstärker*

Super Projekt
Möchte ich in Zukunft gerne auch mal ähnlich bauen.


----------

